# Imp meerschaum review



## Dr. Plume

I have been wanting to do a review on the meerschaum pipe that I recently acquired in fact I took the pics a week ago to include in the review but a thread this morning prompted me to get off/on (sitting at a computer) my butt and do the review so here it is.
my wife has known for a while that a meer has been on my to get list or rather at the top of my to get list So she asked me to do some research on them because she didn't know anything about them. It's great to pick out your own gift cause you know you will like it. First I showed here some shapes I liked but the big battle was which brand to go with. There are few quality brands out there but I was deciding between altinok and imp after doing much research. I like these pipes for a few reasons one they use a nylon tenon connector so that a plastic bit called the mortise I believe correct me if I am wrong connects the stem to the shank. In short this makes removing a bit from a meer just like that of removing a bit from a briar. The only exception here is that it should always be removed and attached while spinning it in a clockwise fashion as not to unscrew the mortise from the shank. Here's a pic.








a few reasons I went with imp. First off they sell them at smoking pipes which is a huge draw for me because I trust them there and if its pictured its in stock and they are always getting new stock of them. Two the prices I believe are bit less than an altinok for the size I mean. Most of the prices I see on altinok s web page are in the 160 plus range for a normal sized pipe. However I wanted a huge pipe. Imp makes their extra large series for around 160 so that was a plus too. Mine actually was 156 usd plus 11 bucks to get it shipped to France. Everything else was pretty much the same. In fact altinok actually has imp pipes for sale on his website though the prices are more than on smoking pipes. The imp lines prices for normal sized which can still have huge bowls at 120usd. Both are block meers when means they are the real deal and hand carved in turkey. Once deciding on imp my wife asked me how many they had in stock of the shapes I liked. I laughed and told her one because the pipe pictured is the only one. Many of the imp pipes are freehands and not series so I have never seen duplicates its all up to the carver.
Now to my pipe and its smoking abilities. I got a paneled freehand horn sitter. And here is a pic.








Sorry if they are all upside down. And just like altinok they come in a carved case made just for that pipe. Normally I do not like horn shapes as they are too relaxed however this one curves almost as much as a Dublin but its curve hides its huge bowl. Here are the specs of the pipe.








and here are some size comparisons to a normal hardwood pipe which is the same size as a legend.









and








all this to show you the pipe is huge. Not big enough imp makes an extra extra large series of pipes also. 
Just prior to smoking, before lighting up my first bowl I preformed the is this real meerschaum test by sticking my tongue on the inside of the bowl before packing the first bowl. My tongue instantly was stuck and dry which means it passed the test.

Here it is sitting









meers don't need to be broken in so you load up your fav tobacco all the way to the top. I do not smoke meer nor did I get the meer for the objective of coloring but a common practice is to smoke at least two back to back bowls very day for two weeks and then let it color for two weeks and repeat. My bowl however started coloring after the first smoke. But you can smoke a meer as many times as you want in a day just letting it rest and wiping bowl out between smokes as you do not want cake. Beside the little bit of extra care a meer needs over a briar it is so worth it. It is the coolest driest purest smoke you will ever have (just like clay). It helps you to taste even the smallest details in a tobacco blend that are elusive in other mediums. My pipe smokes for at least 90 min. Bottom line is this if I could smoke one pipe for the rest of my life this would be it. However pad never sleeps so I am already scouting my next meer. Questions and comments welcome.


----------



## gahdzila

Sitter = awesomeness

great review, Dave


----------



## Dr. Plume

Thanks forgot to add fit and finish were perfect and hole drill perfectly center at the bottom most part of the chamber. Also smoking out a meer for the first time is a really odd sensation and after two or so smokes you get used to the taste. I will continue to smoke cobs and all, and am going to pick up some cheap clays so I have some beater like pipes of this pure medium but my briars are getting serious neglect. Serious.


----------



## gahdzila

Seems like we talked about clays before? I can't remember. Anyway, here's a place to get some cheap clays - Pipeshoppe.com Clay Pipes though I don't know if they ship over there. The 4 inch Elizibethan is TINY, don't bother. The 8 inch English tavern is the one I like best of my three. I also have a 7 inch Gouda, but it bends too much for me, and I was always spilling the bowl.


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> I was always spilling the bowl.


Yes we did and this is the reason I typically don't like a lot of horn shapes cause they have spill problems too. We talked about doing a group buy. I am interested in two clays at the moment thou neither ae actually beaters. Lepeltier and the one from the hobbit at smoking pipes.


----------



## phager

This is making me want to get a Meer even more. I've been wanting one since I started smoking a pipe, just haven't been able to justify the cost at this point. One day though!

Thanks for the great review, Dave


----------



## Dr. Plume

phager said:


> This is making me want to get a Meer even more. I've been wanting one since I started smoking a pipe, just haven't been able to justify the cost at this point. One day though!
> 
> Thanks for the great review, Dave


As Clifford and I were just saying clays are a less expensive alternative to meers and have many of the same qualities. Here are some classy ones I am looking at. Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont
That said nothing compares to a nice meer.


----------



## gahdzila

Ah, yeah, I forgot to tell you - I sold my LePeltier to Chris. LePeltiers are nice pipes, but they are rather small. Mine was the bent thistle. 

If you buy one, I would recommend a bent - mine always seemed to collect moisture in the bottom chamber. Not a problem, never a single gurgle, just dump it out after smoking. But I imagine you'd run the risk of sucking that juice into your mouth with a straight one.


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> Ah, yeah, I forgot to tell you - I sold my LePeltier to Chris. LePeltiers are nice pipes, but they are rather small. Mine was the bent thistle.
> 
> If you buy one, I would recommend a bent - mine always seemed to collect moisture in the bottom chamber. Not a problem, never a single gurgle, just dump it out after smoking. But I imagine you'd run the risk of sucking that juice into your mouth with a straight one.


Good to know! I was thinking of the bent ones with a ship on it. I have many big pipes I need some smaller ones to take on the way to work with me. How small are we talking here?


----------



## phager

Dr. Plume said:


> As Clifford and I were just saying clays are a less expensive alternative to meers and have many of the same qualities. Here are some classy ones I am looking at. Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont
> That said nothing compares to a nice meer.


Those do look pretty nice, I was picturing something more along the lines of pipe I used in my younger, experimental, days . My thing is, if I'm going to spend over $50 for a pipe (All my pipes are cobs or estate briars from ebay) I'd rather save up the extra funds for a Meer. It's what I've always desired, and everything says it's a pure smoking experience. Like I said, one day. Hopefully I can get working again soon, and I'll be able to reward my self at that point.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yeah good point. Clifford's link above sells clays for like 8 bucks but I would def save for the meer,


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Great review Dave!

I enjoy yer passion for everything pipe!

RG for you!

EDIT: I can't give Dave any yet... would someone hit him for me?


----------



## Dr. Plume

El wedo del milagro said:


> Great review Dave!
> 
> I enjoy yer passion for everything pipe!
> 
> RG for you!
> 
> EDIT: I can't give Dave any yet... would someone hit him for me?


Thanks man!


----------



## phager

Dr. Plume said:


> Yeah good point. Clifford's link above sells clays for like 8 bucks but I would def save for the meer,


Boy, you guy's are like drug dealers! "Psst, try this out... it's only 8 bucks, and it great!! Oh, and here's some baccy to go with it. The first one's free!"  Now I'm seriously thinking about one of those clay pipes. $11 for the tavern I could probably swing in the near future.

See this is why I should just avoid the WTS and review threads :rofl:

And I tried to bump you Dave, but my RG gun is out of ammo for the day


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yeah I was thinking of swinging for the 221baker street to finish of my Sherlock read along.


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> Good to know! I was thinking of the bent ones with a ship on it. I have many big pipes I need some smaller ones to take on the way to work with me. How small are we talking here?


Hmmmm. Rough guess - maybe about the size of your MM hardwood, or maybe a tad smaller than that. Not tiny, but definitely on the small-ish side. Because of the small draft hole all the way in the bottom of the bowl, they have to be packed a little on the loose side as well (which makes for a shorter smoke). And because of the double walls, they look a little larger than they actually are.

Those cheapie clay taverns, on the other hand, look rather small, but have a big wide open draw, and thus need to be packed a little on the tight side, making them smoke longer than one would think they would.


----------



## Dr. Plume

A lot to consider for sure.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> As Clifford and I were just saying clays are a less expensive alternative to meers and have many of the same qualities. Here are some classy ones I am looking at. Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont
> That said nothing compares to a nice meer.


Dave - aren't you in the land of the Gambier clay pipe? Surely it would be rude to consider anything else? Sure they haven't been made for MANY years, but what fun they are. Ones turn up (more often unsmoked than you'd think - pretty but maybe not that practical) on eBay pretty regularly - The Jacob being one of the most common by that measure.

Here's some catalogue pages - go pick one out :lol:

http://213.165.82.139/Topic257607-3-1.aspx


----------



## lostdog13

Excellent review Dave. Definitely sold on a meer now! Just have to find a good place to get one. Also looking at the clay pipes 

Enablers! All of you!


----------



## Dr. Plume

lostdog13 said:


> Excellent review Dave. Definitely sold on a meer now! Just have to find a good place to get one. Also looking at the clay pipes
> 
> Enablers! All of you!


You think that's enabling I.M.P. Meerschaum Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
Great place to get one.


----------



## Desertlifter

gahdzila said:


> Seems like we talked about clays before? I can't remember. Anyway, here's a place to get some cheap clays - Pipeshoppe.com Clay Pipes though I don't know if they ship over there. The 4 inch Elizibethan is TINY, don't bother. The 8 inch English tavern is the one I like best of my three. I also have a 7 inch Gouda, but it bends too much for me, and I was always spilling the bowl.


We were _just_ talking about clays a week or two ago - the Mad Prof mentioned possibly doing a group buy in the near future. Totally down for that.

Yet another great review from Dave - keep this up and Imp is going to start sending commissions!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thank you for an exceptional review, Dave. You answered too many questions to mention, and I can't imagine that a single stone was left unturned (most turned several times!). The detail is invaluable to this new piper, as I am looking to purchase my first. I have both and Imp and Altinok in mind, so appreciate the contrast of the two.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Glad to be a help mari. Hope you enjoy whatever you get.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dr. Plume said:


> Glad to be a help mari. Hope you enjoy whatever you get.


I will! This is the Imp I'm considering:
Altinok Pipes® - IMP126 IMP 126 - Double Stem


----------



## Dr. Plume

TTecheTTe said:


> I will! This is the Imp I'm considering:
> Altinok Pipes® - IMP126 IMP 126 - Double Stem


Actually considered that one myself kinda sad that I don't have a meerwarden will be great pipe for you should you get it. Also because an imp and its already made so you won't have to wait his typical carving period.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dr. Plume said:


> Actually considered that one myself kinda sad that I don't have a meerwarden will be great pipe for you should you get it. Also because an imp and its already made so you won't have to wait his typical carving period.


Well, I thought it might be feminine enough, until you said that! I did notice that it had similarities to yours, which I love, especially the foot.

I do prefer the Churchwarden, and like the second stem for a change if I desire.


----------



## Dr. Plume

TTecheTTe said:


> Well, I thought it might be feminine enough, until you said that! I did notice that it had similarities to yours, which I love, especially the foot.
> 
> I do prefer the Churchwarden, and like the second stem for a change if I desire.


IMHO, a woman should smoke any pipe she desires. Dont listen to the nay sayers. :biggrin1: Its a good looking pipe regardless. Yes I am partial to sitters that have the foot. Very nice to be able to just set it down.


----------



## splattttttt

what a beaut! 
Nice review broter; enjoy!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dr. Plume said:


> IMHO, a woman should smoke any pipe she desires. Dont listen to the nay sayers. :biggrin1: Its a good looking pipe regardless. Yes I am partial to sitters that have the foot. Very nice to be able to just set it down.


If there has been any "n-n-neighing" (from the hind end), I haven't heard it in 20yrs. Not that my ears would have paid them any never mind, anyway!

I just _want_ a _pretty pipe_! @ProbateGeek recommended the Forever Stem for my cobs (love their churchwarden and pretty colors!) and the Altinoks. I found the "Maria" (how perfectly apropos) and it was precisely what I was looking for, but then saw the Imp that I showed you. As the Imp is unique, I do have to make a decision before it is gone!

Question: I noticed on the Maria that the "hole" does not appear (from the picture) to be centered, and appeared to be the same for all of the Altinoks. Assuming that's true, and not just the way they were photographed, can you tell me if that is common to meers, for a specific reason?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hmmmm... I took a look at the pipe you mentioned and to me it looks a slightly off probably because meers are hand carved and typically free handed by a master carver. So I would say it appears off center because the pipe itself is not slightly asymmetrical. With that said if you look at the stem in relation to the hole it looks much more straight and then you might see the asymmetry of the bowl more easily. I have know doubt though that it is well drilled and at the bottom of the bowl. It's amazing to watch how they make these things so here's a video that might shed some light on what I am talking about. Carving of Meerschaum pipes - YouTube


----------



## freestoke

Superior review, Dave!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dr. Plume said:


> Hmmmm... I took a look at the pipe you mentioned...


Thank you so much!


----------

